# My brain is malfunctioning..... D7100 buffer problem.



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

OK, I give up.

I've had my D7100 for well over a year, and now suddenly I only have a 4-frame buffer.  I know it has a 7-frame buffer, but I'll be buggered if I can find out why mine is at 4.

I have the following turned off:
Auto Distortion
High ISO noise reduction
Active D-Lighting
Long exposure noise reduction

So what one setting am I missing that makes a 3-frame diff in the buffer?  

12-bit NEF, BTW.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2016)

Have you tried banging it against a wall and then shaking it to see if there are a few stuck files in it?


Is it 7 frames for compressed .nef perhaps?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

Compressed or uncompressed..... makes no difference.  Going to 14-bit drops it to 3


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe its like subscription software, they only let you have 7 if you keep paying other wise it drops to 4. Really, you mentioned all the items I was thinking of checking to see their off. Is it actually giving you 4 or is it showing r4 when pushing the shutter button.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

Shows r04 when shutter is pressed.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2016)

This happens to all old technology when something new comes out
The d500 came out
thus the secret builtin wifi connected to nikonusa.com and download a new feature which is used to try and get you to upgrade to the D500.

I came to this conclusion when Apple iphones had problems during releases of new phones for several weeks.  Thus making it more likely people would upgrade.



Maybe you just need to do what John recommended ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't updated the firmware, so Nikon couldn't have changed anything.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2016)

Tried a better SD card?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 21, 2016)

SD Card Problem maybe but I assume you tried that or a reset.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

SD card does not affect maximum buffer.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 21, 2016)

480sparky said:


> SD card does not affect maximum buffer.


I wasn't sure, I hear word buffer and I think storage. It's the computer guy in me. Have you tried resetting to default settings? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 21, 2016)

Dang I never tried the buffer on my D3300 until now.I got 7 raw at 5 FPS before the buffer slows.I Can't wait for my D500 to come In.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

Buffer size and bursts are two different things.

_Without having taken one single image_, I should have r07 displayed.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 21, 2016)

Umm I know this.was just saying.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2016)

Any idea how the memory is actually "put together"?  Could you have something like akin to a corrupt sector?


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 21, 2016)

Have the D7200 manual here, says buffer number drops if a ISO is set to 12800 or higher. 

OK, Nikon website says D7100 buffer also drops if ISO set to Hi 0.3 or higher.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Have the D7200 manual here, says buffer number drops if a ISO is set to 12800 or higher.
> 
> OK, Nikon website says D7100 buffer also drops if ISO set to Hi 0.3 or higher.



BINGO!  I now have r08.

Thanks a million gigbits.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Dang I never tried the buffer on my D3300 until now.I got 7 raw at 5 FPS before the buffer slows.I Can't wait for my D500 to come In.


Seriously?
You're gonna be in dreamland with that D500 compared to your d3300.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Dang I never tried the buffer on my D3300 until now.I got 7 raw at 5 FPS before the buffer slows.I Can't wait for my D500 to come In.
> ...


Yeah I agree, the D500 will be a big leap in technology compared to the D3300 especially considering "DarkShadow" loves the bird photos.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 21, 2016)

I am getting the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary  In February  should be a killer combo,I hope.Meantime I will kill the D3300 with it,maybe literally.LOL


----------



## hamlet (Jan 22, 2016)

The buffer on the d7100 is not all that useful for raw fast shooting imo, mine shoots off 3 raws before its full. Just shoot in JPEG and you can keep shooting forever.


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I came to this conclusion when Apple iphones had problems during releases of new phones for several weeks. Thus making it more likely people would upgrade.


Isn't there a lawsuit now against Apple claiming Apple deliberately slowed down phones?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2016)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I came to this conclusion when Apple iphones had problems during releases of new phones for several weeks. Thus making it more likely people would upgrade.
> ...


probably.  There should be but I don't know .

I recall researching my iphone slowing down and seeing some research that showed the phones slowed down just before new product launches.  It speed back up after about a week and a half.
==> Is Apple deliberately sabotaging old iPhones before a new release?

And this wasn't because of upgrading the iOS.  The phone just slowwwwwed down in all functions.  Until after about a week and a half then it sped back up again.

The latest lawsuit I saw was this ==> $5 Million Lawsuit Claims Apple Slowed Down iPhone 4S With iOS 9 | NDTV Gadgets360.com

 I keep the iOS only 1+ (maybe 2 OS upgrades) for the life of the phone becz new iOSes require more processing power. 

My old ver4 iPod is running and old OS  as if I upgraded it any more, it would simply stop working.  I only upgraded it twice (with major upgrades).   It's like computers, you can't load Windows 7 on a Intel 80286 processor with 16 MB ram.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2016)

hamlet said:


> The buffer on the d7100 is not all that useful for raw fast shooting imo, mine shoots off 3 raws before its full. Just shoot in JPEG and you can keep shooting forever.



Then you've got something listed in Post 1 turned on.  Turn all that off, and fire away with NEFs.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 22, 2016)

480sparky said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > The buffer on the d7100 is not all that useful for raw fast shooting imo, mine shoots off 3 raws before its full. Just shoot in JPEG and you can keep shooting forever.
> ...


turned off a whole bunch of stuff and now it's on r10


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2016)

Are you still on JPEG?


----------



## hamlet (Jan 22, 2016)

i'm on NEF


----------

